# Zagreb - capital of Croatia



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## christos-greece

Those last updates are looking really great


----------



## brch

Thank you Christos


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful city  




Off topic question: What camera do you have? I'm thinking of buying a new one, and I really like the quality of your pics.


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## ZGbuki

^^ great :applause:


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

I wouldn't mind to get lost around those streets.


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

How come there are no cars? But from some reason i'm happy to see none of them, makes the buildings look more pure.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

It's either pure center at night or pedestrian streets.. those aren't really residential parts of the town..


----------



## brch

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> How come there are no cars? But from some reason i'm happy to see none of them, makes the buildings look more pure.


Photos were taken on 4-5 a.m., so no one was on the street


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## MasonicStage™

thanks brch...nice collection kay:


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice photos of Zagreb at night


----------



## brch

thanx christos!


----------



## brch

*Although this is a night photo thread, i will further post some daily photos of Zagreb! I hope you don't mind!*

Ok, let's go:


----------



## brch

*Main Square of Zagreb - Ban Jelacic Square*


----------



## Filipdr

Nice!


----------



## brch

Filipdr said:


> Nice!


thank you

*Zagreb - Kaptol*

>>>> panoramic >>>>


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely dayshots as well as nightshots!


----------



## brch

Croatian national theatre










Embassy of Japan


----------



## brch

>>>>panoramic>>>>>>


----------



## brch

..few older pics...




























Zagreb's ski resort (just 10 km from city center on Medvednica mounatain)


----------



## brch




----------



## Kampflamm

Awesome city. It really doesn't get more "central European" than this.


----------



## Chadoh25

The panoramic photo is great!


----------



## brch

Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice for sure :cheers:


----------



## brch

Thank you, christos.
Few older photos...


----------



## cameronpaul

Lovely city, reminds me a bit of Prague though not as unspoilt but still beautiful - thanks for the very good photos, keep them coming.


----------



## brch




----------



## acy

Amazing photo collection.Those pictures are really osome!!!


----------



## brch




----------



## brch




----------



## brch

by me


----------



## brch

*Faculty of Law, University of Zagreb*


----------



## fozzy

Great looking city!!!!


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful capital!!!


----------



## brch

Medvedgrad Castle










Croatian emblems - St. Mark's church roof


----------



## skymantle

brch said:


>


 Can you tell me if these sculptures are by the famous Croatian artist Mestrovic? Beautiful city and great photothread! :cheers:


----------



## brch

skymantle said:


> Can you tell me if these sculptures are by the famous Croatian artist Mestrovic? Beautiful city and great photothread! :cheers:


I'm sure about the first photo, it's famous "History of Croats" sculpture by Ivan Mestrovic. Not sure about other sculptures!


----------



## skymantle

^^ Ok :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

Love the shot on #61 and Medvedgrad castle.....:cheers:


----------



## aster4000

amazing photos of the city in snow.


----------



## brch

Thank you!

Some random views from Lotrscak tower, upper town:


----------



## Skrapebook

Well at least Croatia has its beautiful coast line.


----------



## Crash_N

Skrapebook said:


> Well at least Croatia has its beautiful coast line.


While Zagreb does have numerous eyesores, and isn't as beautiful as European capitals like Vienna, Prague or Paris, it doesn't deserve to be looked down at like this. People generally either praise cities shown in Urban Showcase, criticize the bad parts while praising the good parts or refrain from commeting. If there's something you don't like about Zagreb, please elaborate, don't spit on it,


----------



## brch

*Bussines district under construction panorama*


----------



## openlyJane

Zagreb looks gorgeous in these pictures.

I love the night-time shots: the love of the city comes through - and there is a great feeling of warmth - like at christmas!

There is also something 'Italian' in some of the day - light images.

I've not been to Croatia - we were considering a trip to Dubrovnik last year - but ended up returning to Turkey. But it is certainly on the list - it looks fabulous.


----------



## brch

openlyJane said:


> Zagreb looks gorgeous in these pictures.
> 
> I love the night-time shots: the love of the city comes through - and there is a great feeling of warmth - like at christmas!
> 
> There is also something 'Italian' in some of the day - light images.
> 
> I've not been to Croatia - we were considering a trip to Dubrovnik last year - but ended up returning to Turkey. But it is certainly on the list - it looks fabulous.


Thank you, if you choose Dubrovnik and Croatian coastline, you won't regret it for sure!

Some Zagreb rooftops:


----------



## Kampflamm

I think Zagreb looks pretty nice. You can probably argue that it is the best looking Balkan capital.

What did you do to this pic btw? The color looks quite interesting:


----------



## Crash_N

Kampflamm said:


> I think Zagreb looks pretty nice. You can probably argue that it is the best looking *Balkan capital*.


Khm... Zagreb is actually 100% Central European ( with the commie-blocks, of course )


----------



## Kampflamm

Since Croatia is part of the Balkan peninsula I was just comparing it to the other capitals in the region though.


----------



## Expat

Thank you for these stunning photographs. You have caused me to fall in love with Zagreb. It appears to be a charming city. I wasn't in the mood for winter, but the snow pictures have caused me to be eager for winter.

Please post more pics of Zagreb. In every season, day or night.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Every city has its gritty parts and its glamourous parts. Zagreb has both which is great! A city would be boring without two sides of the coin. Lovely shots.


----------



## brch

Thanks to all for comments!

@Kampflamm- I like to play with colors, it's lightroom preset called "Zurich street scene". PM me if you want it. 

More photos will come, both from good and not so good sides!


----------



## Crash_N

Bristol Mike said:


> Every city has its gritty parts and its glamourous parts. Zagreb has both which is great! A city would be boring without two sides of the coin. Lovely shots.


Easy for you to say, being from a charming town like Bristol! 
Honestly, me and all the other forumers from Zagreb would gladly sell our souls to get rid of the gritty parts of the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome updates from Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Crash_N said:


> Khm... Zagreb is actually 100% Central European ( with the commie-blocks, of course )


Whilst Zagreb is in the slow process of regenerating itself - take heart in the fact that you have a wonderful historical core - with some fantastic buildings. These will remain - even after the grotty bits are pulled down.

There will always be parts that make you depressed - it's the same with all cities - even Prague, Vienna & Paris!


----------



## Rocky031

Some random pics i took when i was in Zagreb




Rocky031 said:


> Kao što sam rekao,evo neke moje fotke iz Zagreba
> 
> Vrapče
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samo za Masončeka
> 
> 
> 
> Zagrebački neboderi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zagrebčanka :master:
> 
> 
> 
> I ispred ove zgrade sam parkirao,idemo u centar


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Radi li se išta na ovoj zgradi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ova secesijska zgrada je skoro identična jednoj isto secesijskoj u Osijeku


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Old and new


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Nastavak


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Toliko lijepih fasada ali je njihovo stanje žalosno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ona zgrada na uglu je iz aviona vidljiva secesija
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the block


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Nastavak
> 
> 
> 
> Jedna loša


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


>


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


>


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Moram ić uskoro pa evo neke meni barem najbolje fotke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> Not over yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovi likovi su odlično svirali
> 
> 
> 
> Pronađite nešta što iskače na fotki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ružno čudo na trgu


----------



## Rocky031

Rocky031 said:


> I za kraj 2 panorame


Thats all :cheers:


----------



## Crash_N

openlyJane said:


> Whilst Zagreb is in the slow process of regenerating itself - *take heart in the fact that you have a wonderful historical core *- with some fantastic buildings. These will remain - even after the grotty bits are pulled down.
> 
> There will always be parts that make you depressed - it's the same with all cities - even Prague, Vienna & Paris!


That's the biggest problem - we have one of the most beautiful historic cores in the league of the cities with 1m people, but too much of it is run-down due to decades of neglect and decay, and the regeneration is too slow and incomplete. Liverpool may have some derelict suburbs and inner city areas devestated by the post war planning, but your city centre is smart, vibrant, with most of the buildings refurbished, and there's also a lot of modern development. Zagreb needs a massive scale urban regeneration in its city centre. Ah... hno:


----------



## openlyJane

Crash_N said:


> That's the biggest problem - we have one of the most beautiful historic cores in the league of the cities with 1m people, but too much of it is run-down due to decades of neglect and decay, and the regeneration is too slow and incomplete. Liverpool may have some derelict suburbs and inner city areas devestated by the post war planning, but your city centre is smart, vibrant, with most of the buildings refurbished, and there's also a lot of modern development. Zagreb needs a massive scale urban regeneration in its city centre. Ah... hno:


Liverpool has really only been regenerating for the last 5 -10 years. It took one main developer - Grosvenor, to invest in The Liverpool One project, to really effect transformation. That one , albeit huge in scale, project has reconnected the city centre back to itself - and renovated old streets and buildings, as well as having built new ones. Utterly transformational.

For years Liverpool was in the same situation that you find Zagreb in now. Manchester was getting all of the investment for 15 years!!!

Liverpool, still, has *many* fabulous older buildings awaiting renovation; either derelict or neglected.


----------



## Crash_N

Yes, but Liverpool isn't the national capital so there's no excuse for Zagreb


----------



## openlyJane

Crash_N said:


> Yes, but Liverpool isn't the national capital so there's no excuse for Zagreb


No, but it always felt like an abandoned capital. The feelings were the same. 

London wasn't like it is now 20/25 years ago, either. And New York went through a dark period too.


----------



## brch

*Panoramic from upper town*


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely.


----------



## Bogdy

Some of my photos from Zagreb from this evening.

*Trg bana Jelačića*

Trg bana Jelačića, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Trg bana Jelačića, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Trg bana Jelačića, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Trg bana Jelačića, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Praška ulica, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*21/09/2014*

Some pics I took on square Sunday with national costumes parade on 21/09/2014

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ban Josip Jelačić Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Zagreb


----------



## Bogdy

*Zagreb Cathedral*

Katedrala Marijina uznesenja, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

*Kaptol Square*

Kaptol Square, Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

Zagreb by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

Zagreb Cathedral by me

Zagreb Cathedral by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy

Zagreb Cathedral by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates of Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ Are these photos taken by yourself or found photos? Just wondering because you're posting a source link with every photo. To be clear: this is not the general photography section or a one photo per post thread. This is the urban showcase where users can show their OWN photos.


----------



## Ni3lS

This was a gross violation of urban showcase rules. 

It took me over half an hour to clean up this crap. Read the very simple RULE here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566652


----------



## Bogdy

Ni3lS said:


> ^^ Are these photos taken by yourself or found photos? Just wondering because you're posting a source link with every photo. To be clear: this is not the general photography section or a one photo per post thread. This is the urban showcase where users can show their OWN photos.


All this photos I've posted are my photos from Zagreb from this summer. I've posted also some of them on *my travelogue*.

As for link, it's the flickr link of every photo. That is my flickr account.

I've already write there are my photos.


Bogdy said:


> Some of my photos from Zagreb from this evening.





Bogdy said:


> Some pics I took on square Sunday with national costumes parade on 21/09/2014





Bogdy said:


> Zagreb Cathedral by me


----------



## alexander2000

good looking city and its people as well.


----------



## sabahudin3

Bogdy nice picks.


----------



## christos-greece

And do not forget: Urban Showcase threads forum are only for self made photos.


----------



## ST_dasa

Zagreb skyline


----------



## ST_dasa

Ante Starcevic square :cheers2:


----------



## Kingslayer

*Westin hotel view* -- Horia Rusu  -- *flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

As well great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sabahudin3

Well done!


----------



## brch

Zagreb rooftops by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful city and I like the colors of your photos.


----------



## brch

ZAgreb center aerial by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another great, very nice photo :cheers:


----------



## DWest

wonderful specially the shots of the rooftops of old houses.


----------



## brch

*Lake Bundek, green oasis in Zagreb*

Zagreb autumn from Bundek lake by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful Zagreb, the buildings are neat and I like that red roofs.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photo once again about Zagreb :cheers:


----------



## brch

*Zagreb cathedral*

Zagreb cathedral and cityscape evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photo by night :cheers:


----------

